# Beiter pin nock vs. Beiter in nock, out nock, pin out nock?



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi guys, for so long I have been using the standard Beiter pin nock but I was wondering about the other nock models; pin out, out, in and so on. Are there any advantages to the other nock models? I think Khatuna Lorig uses the out nock right? Just wondering if they are any better because the pin nocks are more expensive.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Happy 4th of July by the way!


----------



## FlyingWatchmake (Apr 15, 2012)

Was wondering the same question having seen that the new nano x-tremes have out nocks listed in the LAS catalogue... 

Tom


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

I prefer the pin nock over the pin-out, because you can use them on any shaft that accepts a pin. This way I don't have to buy new nocks for every type of arrow.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I think the model I use is called an In/Out....no pin involved, it fits inside, but has and overlap that covers the back of the shaft. Only nocks that I will used on my fragile ACE's!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

FlyingWatchmake said:


> Was wondering the same question having seen that the new nano x-tremes have out nocks listed in the LAS catalogue...
> 
> Tom


I had recommended to CX they list the Out Nock size because of the popularity of Beiter Out nocks among many of the world's elite archers. You'll rarely see a Korean archer using anything else. I developed great confidence in the Beiter Out Nock last year after trying them on my Nano Pro Extreme protoypes and shooting all my personal best outdoor scores with them soon after. I have Beiter pin nocks on my newest arrows, but I still have yet to see the results I achieved using those Out nocks - for several reasons, I'm sure, but once you develop confidence in a piece of equipment, it's tough to switch away from it.

Many top archers are now using Beiter pin nocks. 

IMO, the "Pin-out" nocks are pretty useless unless you need the heaviest nock option available to achieve a tune.

Many top archers who do not use the pin nocks or out nocks, are using the "In-out" nocks. Vic Wunderle is one of them. I used the In-out nocks on my A/C/E's in Athens, however I never achieved any better results with them than I had with standard Easton pin nocks on the same arrows.

I don't think you can go wrong with any Beiter nock. If you are looking for extreme accuracy and are not afraid to lose a shaft to rear impacts every now and then (as is the case with most top competitors) the Out nock is probably your best option. Too many Olympic and World Championship medals have been won with those to deny their superiority.

If you want to protect your arrows, then use the pin adapter and the pin nock. Brady and Jake are routinely shooting world class scores with that combination, and I believe the top ranked archer (Oh of Korea) is also using the pin adapter and Beiter pin nock now.

John


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Cool thanks. Ya I was curious about the models that do not require pins because I often destroy my nocks and pins when shooting at shorter distances like 18 M and I have to buy another pack of pins. I may order a pack of in-outs and outs to try.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

If you're worried about damage I'd stick with the pins and pin nocks....I don't know about you but I'd rather buy a new set of pins instead of a new set of arrows. In my experience I just didn't see the protection I wanted to see from the in/out or the outnock...I don't shoot anything without a pin in it now....haven't trashed an arrow since but have gone through a couple packs of pins and lots of nocks.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Cool thanks. Ya I was curious about the models that do not require pins because I often destroy my nocks and pins when shooting at shorter distances like 18 M and I have to buy another pack of pins. I may order a pack of in-outs and outs to try.


The point of pins is destroy the low priced pin save the high priced arrow.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't pull enough poundage to destroy an arrow shaft. I have tried. (stupid, I know) I have shot nock-less shafts on purpose to see if they would split and they don't. My bow isn't heavy enough to even damage the shafts I use. It's enough to break a nock, but not the arrow itself.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

I like Beiter nocks...your decision tree should be tuning and protection....


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

hoytshooter15 said:


> I don't pull enough poundage to destroy an arrow shaft. I have tried. (stupid, I know) I have shot nock-less shafts on purpose to see if they would split and they don't. My bow isn't heavy enough to even damage the shafts I use. It's enough to break a nock, but not the arrow itself.


Oh, yea you do. If they stick in the target, they can blow up the end of an arrow. You've just not hit one "quite" right yet.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol OK


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Here's a photo of IM, Dong-Hyun's arrows from the World Cup in Turkey. Same setup as OH, Jin-Hyek. They use large groove Easton pin nocks on their X10 shafts.

The other shots with the black Spinwings are world #1 and Olympic Champion OH Jin-Hyek's arrows from the same event. He was switching between black and white Spin Wings, but shot the yellow Easton pin nocks on both setups. He used the same nocks at the London Games.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Obviously, those work too!

Thanks for the pic's George.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Easton pin nocks are OK in my opinion. But you know, whatever works for you. I have had a better experience with Beiter.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I hope for their sake, Easton fixed the problem with cracking on their pin nocks, which was the reason so many top archers left them in the first place.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

I like the pin-nock and pin system. Makes for easy and quick nock replacement. I find them good at protecting the shaft, maybe not 'the best' but good enough I've not had a Robin Hood for ages despite a lot of close up blank bale work in the last few months. Consequently I'm not being fussy about replacing damaged pins and several have multiple grooves on them now. Aware of, but not heeding, LWs advice, for the moment, I'll replace them when I get competitive again. 

I ensure all my nocks are the same colour though. I've found differences in the groove size between yellow,orange and red; consistent within colours but not across. New serving shows this up nicely- one colour slides while another stays stuck.

My wife actually shoots at targets.... she likes the Beiter pin-out nocks. They seem to work perfectly satisfactorily too. I don't know about the asymmetric nock side of it but it sounds logical; I've heard them referred to as 'barebow nocks' by string walkers where the string angles would be more severe than conventional shooting.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

>--gt--> said:


> Here's a photo of IM, Dong-Hyun's arrows from the World Cup in Turkey. Same setup as OH, Jin-Hyek. They use large groove Easton pin nocks on their X10 shafts.
> 
> The other shots with the black Spinwings are world #1 and Olympic Champion OH Jin-Hyek's arrows from the same event. He was switching between black and white Spin Wings, but shot the yellow Easton pin nocks on both setups. He used the same nocks at the London Games.


Hi George I'm curious to know has Easton improved their production of these Nocks? I've always used Easton shafts and in the past nock fit into the shafts with Easton nocks I found some would be a tight fit and some would be a loose fit so not filling me with confidence. I then tried Beiter Nocks in the same shafts and the fit was the same for every single arrow!!! 

So is Easton raising its game in the Nock department? will that Nice chap at the Iris centre have to put in some R&D to keep up?

I would love to hear your thoughts on that.


----------

